# Address space collision / Crash on Boot

## Guido12.5

I've recently installed gentoo (amd64) on one of my systems: 

A8V Deluxe

Athlon64 3500

Radeon X800 XT PE

etc

The problem is, I'm trying to get proper framebuffer support working, and it's been crashing my system every time. Simply compiling radeonfb or uvesafb into the kernel causes a crash at boot. I can however compile vesafb without a crash, and I can even get 1024x768.

Some potentially troublesome lines from dmesg:

```
Aperture from AGP @ d0000000 old size 32 MB //(Not sure if this has anything to do with the BAR 0 line)

Aperture from AGP @ d0000000 size 256 MB (APSIZE f00)

...

ACPI Warning: Incorrect check in table [OEMB] - F8, should be ED 20090521 tbutils-246 //(Is this just my BIOS being silly and is easily ignorable?)

...

pci 0000:00:00.0: BAR 0: address space collision on of device [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

pci 0000:00:00.0: BAR 0: can't allocate resource
```

I'm looking to eventually install fbsplash and kde. Unless I'm crazy, I figure I need to get my video card to do something as simple as not crash when I load uvesafb or radeonfb before I start on this.

I've checked google with no luck. I tried "pci=use_crs" as per this post, but no success. My bios is (as of now) up to date. I've been at this thing for 3 days... any help would be appreciated.

----------

## Rexilion

I think that's a really new radeon chipset you got there. I think it just isn't supported richt now, am I right that it's really new?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info ; lspci ; emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server?  Are you trying to use KMS or UMS?  You do not necessarily need a working text mode framebuffer before you can get X working.  I often let the text mode consoles run in classic 80x25 since I spend so little time in them.

----------

